# 2005 Altima 2.5 Briefly starts, then dies



## Ihatealtimas (Feb 6, 2015)

I have had the ECM recall done and replaced the crank/cam position sensors with Nissan parts...no change in symptoms. The first time in the day I try to start it, it will start and run rough for 2-3 seconds, then dies. After that, it doesn't fire at all, unless you come back in several hours or the next day. Then it briefly will start then die again. Have checked fuel pressure at pump: 55PSI with no through-flow, 38PSI if I use gauge's bypass...since car won't run I can't get a reading on pressure at idle, which is supposed to be 51 PSI...any thoughts?


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds like it is flooded with fuel (soaked spark plugs won't fire until they dry), not sure what can cause this. From funny side, I had a Ford Escort as a spare car in backyard. Once I wanted to start it and it did the same thing you are describing. I found a pair of squirrels built their home in the air cleaner housing ...


----------

